

Fixing the Internet for confidentiality and security - zdw
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1407

======
TeMPOraL
> _The Internet is the glue that is turning us into a super-organism, for
> better or worse._

Nicely said, and to the extent this is true, people, organizations and
governments seeking to damage the Internet for growth and short-term profit
are literally _cancer_. Yes, that includes both the NSA and (black-hat) SEO
industry, among others.

------
pastycrinkles
It seems like a very uphill battle at best. As the internet becomes more
popular, powerful agencies are increasingly interested in controlling or
damaging it. Since the largest service providers in the US alone seem
determined to end it's open nature, and spy agencies around the world seem
determined to do away with anonymity on it, it's easily a losing battle at
worst.

------
elasticdog
If you're interested in decentralized mesh networks, take a look at Project
Meshnet [1], Hyperboria [2], and the cjdns [3] routing software. It's a small,
but growing community of people working in a similar space as the edgenet idea
mentioned in the post. Decentralized routing and end-to-end encryption, plus
there are already hundreds of dedicated nodes bootstrapping communication over
the existing Internet.

[1] [http://projectmeshnet.org/](http://projectmeshnet.org/) [2]
[http://hyperboria.net/](http://hyperboria.net/) [3]
[https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns](https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns)

------
ay
Re. edgenet: it looks to be overlapping with serval
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.servalproj...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.servalproject&hl=en)
\- I wonder why not contribute to that project rather than building from
scratch ?

------
JupiterMoon
This is someone that is actually in a position to make a difference (in
practicality - not in law) to our privacy. Maybe he will turn Canonical around
from vanity projects (Unity and Mir) and work to make Ubuntu better at
controlling our privacy?

On the other hand I have a flying pig if anyone wants to buy one...

------
Zigurd
It seems like a marketing opportunity missed. Canonical provides the most
widely used open source OS. Something like a Web-of-trust key exchange
mechanism and secure email service seem like a logical product line extension.
I'd pay for that. Their file storage product seemed disconnected from any
other advantage they might have.

